# Espionnage : ras-le-bol ! Tor ? Vidalia ?



## ronparchita (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
J'explique :
Derriere un lecteur CD il y a des sorties jaunes nommées sorties digitales. Comme je n'y connais rien je fais une recherche sur Google pour savoir quel type de cable coaxial il faut employer et Google m'indique plusieurs sites de vente que je visite pour avoir quelques explications. Pas tres convaincu par la lecture des explications sur la necessité de choisir une qualité plutot qu'une autre, je classe le sujet sans suite et m'interesse à autre chose.
Et là j'ai la desagreable surprise de constater que les sites que je visite et qui presentent des bandeaux publicitaires, ces bandeaux sont des promos pour des sites de vente de cables coaxiaux !
1) N'ayant pu trouver d'explications rationnelles sur le sujet et donc ayant perdu mon temps, cette persistence du sujet m'agresse.

2) Ce qui m'agresse d'avantage encore c'est d'etre observé à mon insu et d'etre victime de harcelement.

J'ai trouvé sur VersionTracker un logiciel Vidalia ayant rapport à un projet du nom de Tor. Il y a peut-etre là la solution qui mettrait un terme à cet espionnage. Seulement voilà, je n'arrive pas, apres l'installation, à le lancer.
Pourquoi ça ne marche pas ?
D'avance merci


----------



## rizoto (7 Février 2010)

je crois que ce sont des scripts qui scannent ton historique. 

Le mieux est d'installer Adblock et NoScrip et/ou de ne pas conserver ton historique de navigation et/ou d'activer la navigation privée.


----------



## Poupoulet (7 Février 2010)

ronparchita a dit:


> 1) N'ayant pu trouver d'explications rationnelles sur le sujet et donc ayant perdu mon temps, cette persistence du sujet m'agresse.



Là, je mettrais les *cookies* de Google en cause. Tu peux les supprimer via ton navigateur internet. Encore mieux, des utilitaires tels que *Safari Cookies* te permettent de les gérer facilement.



ronparchita a dit:


> 2) Ce qui m'agresse d'avantage encore c'est d'etre observé à mon insu et d'etre victime de harcelement.



... et ça ne risque pas de s'arranger au vu des récentes déclarations de google ! &#8594; *Polémique : Google et la vie privée*

Pour Vidalia, il te faut modifier les Préférences Réseau pour envoyer les données par le réseau Tor. Si ce n'est pas déjà fait, va dans Avancé/Proxys et complète les préférences HTTP :

Voir la pièce jointe 23949


----------



## ronparchita (7 Février 2010)

Merci à vous, 

Poupoulet, j'utilise FireFox, je suis allé faire une visite à Preférence pour les cookies et c'est assez désespérant, le nombre de cookies presents qui pourtant d'apres les choix sont effacés chaque fois que j'eteins FFox.
Je ne sais pas si cela à un rapport et j'hésite à les supprimer parce que pour chaque site sur lequel je suis enregistré, une fois sur deux je suis obligé de rentrer mon ID et mon Psswd, ce qui est le cas par exemple sur MacG, ce n'est pas automatique.

Merci du conseil pour la config malheureusement ça n'a rien amélioré. Est-ce la même  quand on a un mini réseau et que le routeur est la Freebox ?

Encore merci pour les réponses.


----------



## jmos (7 Février 2010)

Tor/Vidalia j'ai essayé il y a longtemps et c'est très décevant: la vitesse de surf ralentit énormément et c'est irréaliste de penser que tu pourrais faire du téléchargement avec par exemple.
Si tu souhaites protéger ( un peu, hein, ne rêvons pas, c'est Internet) ta vie privée, il faut activer la navigation privée dans Safari, qui va déjà faire un peu de ménage et aussi ne jamais cliquer directement sur un lien dans une page Web.
Il faut un Pomme+Shift clic qui va ouvrir le lien dans un nouvel onglet: les référants sont désactivés ( autrement dit si tu as visité le site B, tu n'apparais pas comme envoyé par une page su site A et tu fausses donc leurs statistiques et les diverses tentatives de marketing sournois.

Et as tu essayé de faire une recherche Google sur ton nom, c'est instructif généralement..


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2010)

qu'on soit " surpris" passe encore

espionné c'est un bien grand mot

les cookies ( qui ont leur utilité) ne sont pas "méchants" par essence 


concernant les pubs ( google ou autres)
la technique est simple
les pubs presentes sont ajustées en fonction du surf passé

effacer historiques ou cookies n'est que sans fin écoper, nettoyer , surfer , re-écoper  re nettoyer , resurfer etc

 par ailleurs le surf 100% anonyme est un mythe total
( techniquement il est impossible d'aller sur une page sans que quelque part l'ordi soit identifié, sinon les données ne peuvent pas arriver sur l'ordi)

bien sur il est possible de mettre des  chicanes et detours alambiqués
mais à un moment l'identité de l'ordi  doit etre reconnue pour envoyer ou recevoir des données

et plus on met de chicanes ( ou detours) plus ca ralentira tout


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2010)

Il y avaitun article il y a quelques temps dans un Univers MAc.

La solution proposée (pour ceux qui sont agacés par les pubs) était :
1. vider dossier cookies;
2. autoriser les cookies des sites visiter
3. visiter les sites "habituels et indispensables" (en fonction des habitudes de chacun)
4. vérouiller le dossier cookies

Comme ça, plus de nouveaux cookies pour des sites sur lesquels on ne va que ponctuellement, mais ça peut empêcher le bon fonctionnement de ces sites (faut bien que Google gagne de l'argent )


Perso, je m'en fus des pubs, je ne les vois pas


----------



## Poupoulet (7 Février 2010)

Je ne savais pas qu'un site internet pouvait avoir accès à l'historique de navigation... Ça ne m'étonne pas plus que ça finalement !

Pour en revenir à l'installation de Vidalia, tout est expliqué sur leur site : *Utiliser le client Tor sous Mac OS X*
Mais comme le disais jmos, les pertes de vitesse sur internet sont conséquentes. Il ne faut pas s'attendre à des miracles.
D'autres solutions existent (proxys, vpn,...). Le principe reste le même : se cacher derrière un serveur distant au détriment de la bande-passante... A toi de voir.


----------



## ronparchita (8 Février 2010)

Pascalformac m'a dit : espionné c'est un bien grand mot
espionner : définition du Dico de l'Académie (...)Par ext. Surveiller secrêtement autrui, ses actions, ses paroles 
Ensuite aux "grands mots", les grands remèdes 

Effectivement, comme tu le dis aussi, les grands remèdes ont leur limite. 

Merci de tes conseils jmos

Au sujet de : Si tu souhaites protéger ( un peu, hein, ne rêvons pas, c'est Internet) ta vie privée, il faut activer la navigation privée dans Safari, qui va déjà faire un peu de ménage 

Je suis allé dans preferences deSafari et n'ai pas trouvé pour suivre ton conseil.

Y a t-il aussi quelque chose de semblable dans FireFox ?

Je suis allé voir le guide d'install de Tor et l'idée d'utiliser un navigateur avec Tor et l'autre sans, intéressante, a condition d'y penser, et je ne suis pas sur d'y penser avant... plus certainement apres. C'est vrai que souvent les pub je ne les vois pas non plus mais là, n'ayant pas satisfait pleinement ma curiosité, ça continuait de me soucier et voir trois panneaux cote à cote representant une même pub, j'ai trouvé ça lourd, maladroit et intrusif et ça m'a franchement agacé.


----------



## jmos (8 Février 2010)

Dans Safari, c'est super simple: Barre supérieure, tu cliques sur Safari et dans le menu déroulant qui s'affiche, tu coches navigation privée....c'est tout.

Pour Firefox, je ne sais pas mais un petit coup de google et ça devrait sortir....

Attention quand même, tu devras systématiquement t'identifier sur tes sites habituels. tu ne seras plus reconnu.

L'astuce des référants, c'est pour éviter qu'un site accumule des infos sur tes goûts. Par exemple tu aimes la musique classique et tu cliques sur un lien Amazon depuis une page de CD de musique classique vers une page d'un site de matériel hifi, eh bien le site de hifi va savoir que tu es un amateur de musique classique et les matériels qui te seront proposés insisteront sur la qualité du son pour le classique. Crois moi, c'est très au point.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2010)

ronparchita a dit:


> Pascalformac m'a dit : espionné c'est un bien grand mot
> espionner : définition du Dico de l'Académie (...)Par ext. Surveiller secrêtement autrui, ses actions, ses paroles


et bien justement
ce n'est PAS en secret
c'est fait tout à fait ouvertement à partir du moment où on accepte le cookie

va donc lire les pages de google à ce sujet par exemple


----------



## Joachim du Balay (8 Février 2010)

bizarre, sur Firefox/Windows, on peut sélectionner les sites dont on accepte les cookies, mais cette option n'existe pas dans Firefox/Mac...
à noter que McG a un nombre record de cookies, on est vraiment bien fliqué, ici... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2010)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> bizarre, sur Firefox/Windows, on peut sélectionner les sites dont on accepte les cookies


t'as  , normalement
pref firefox / vie privée/cookies/ Exceptions

( exceptions bloque les cookies de sites listés, entrés par toi)


----------



## Joachim du Balay (8 Février 2010)

ben non, j'ai pas...(FF 3.5.7)
y'a une MAJ qui m'a échappée ?

ah oui, 3.6...


----------



## ronparchita (8 Février 2010)

jmos a dit:


> Attention quand même, tu devras systématiquement t'identifier sur tes sites habituels. tu ne seras plus reconnu.



Merci jmos, et merci de cette mise en garde. Je pensais que les cookies c'etait d'abord ça, en fait ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que quand j'arrive sur certains sites, l'authentification est automatique, sans aucune intervention, ici ça depend, pour repondre à ce message, j'ai du confirmer mon ID et mon mdp qui se sont complétés seul, mais si je viens sur le forum pour faire une recherche, si je veux me connecter, il faut que je donne mon ID et l'ordi complete avec le mdp et je n'ai plus qu'a valider. 
Ceci arrive assez souvent ailleurs, ce qui est ennuyeux c'est qu'il faut donner l'ID et que les sites imposent des formats differends tel l'adresse email, une suite de lettres et de chiffres etc. Il y a quelques années, j'avais une adresse en @fr.st qui a cessé de fonctionner regulierement, je l'ai donc changée par une adresse @yahoo.fr, mais certains sites refusent ce type d'adresse et j'ai du en ouvrir une nouvelle chez Free qui elle est acceptée. Curieusement la fr.st s'est remise à fonctionner apres deux ans d'absence et je reçois maintenant chaque jour version tracker sur cette adresse. J'en conclu que les cookies me rendent moins services qu'a d'autres.

Y a t-il un remede ?

@Pascal

Si une femme possessive et jalouse fait regulierement les poches de son mari et que celui-ci un jour s'en rende compte, sa maitresse devra-t-elle cesser de penser ou de dire "mefie toi de ta femme, elle t'espionne" et sachant que pour de multiples raisons des agents de renseignement sillonnent le monde à la recherche d'informations diverses et variées, la France qui n'en ignore rien devrait-elle rebaptiser son service de contre-espionnage.
A ce jour elle ne l'a pas fait, le devrait-elle ou avons-nous elle et moi la même perception du sens de ce bien grand mot.

Comme cela a été dit sur ce fil, si tu dois autoriser les cookies pour pouvoir accéder aux sites, tu donnes une autorisation globale. Que certaines personnes se livrent grace à ces cookies à une activité relevant de l'absence d'education, de la violation de la vie privée et d'une immoralité patente, ce n'est pas parce que certains en ont parfaitement conscience pour diverses raisons dont la pratique de ces pratiques, à mon sens peu ragoutantes, qu'on peut jouer sur les mots en disant que c'est de notoriété publique. D'abord parce que c'est faux, ensuite parce que l'intention est de piéger les gens et mêmes de les voler. J'ai lu quelque part qu'une personne ayant consulté à partir de l'ordi d'un ami des sites qui lui étaient familiers avait constaté, son ami n'ayant pas les memes intérêts et ne s'étant jamais rendu sur ces sites, que les prix affichés étaient inférieurs à ceux auxquels il avait accès de son ordi habituel. Pour ma part, en français je dirai qu'il à été espionné et que le but de cet espionnage etait d'en tirer un profit à son détriment. Je ne condamne pas l'usage honnete des cookies, mais je condamne les utilisations perverses, immorales et delictueuses des cookies par des personnes qui se rendent coupables en agissant ainsi d'actes déloyaux. J'ajouterai de la plus mauvaise foi du monde que cette reflexion ayant été publiée sur un site d'acces public pour tout un chacun, que les coupables de ces comportements associaux ayant été avisés publiquement et ne pouvant plus en ignorer seront sanctionnés des sanctions les plus lourdes prévues par le code pénal.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2010)

le laius es espionnite, je n'y reponds pas 
tu confonds des concepts 

pour revenir aux cookies
libre à chacun de les refuser


----------



## ronparchita (8 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as  , normalement
> pref firefox / vie privée/cookies/ Exceptions
> 
> ( exceptions bloque les cookies de sites listés, entrés par toi)



Merci Pascalformac, j'ai trouvé ça aussi, donc pour rentrer les exceptions permissives je ne change encore rien, je me connecte à MacG, je copie l'adresse http et je la met dans la liste des exceptions, je fais la meme chose pour tous mes sites habituels, mais dois-je le faire dès la connexion au site ou apres avoir donné l'ID et le mdp ?


----------



## jmos (8 Février 2010)

@ ronparchita
Le cookie, tu n'y peux pas grand chose à part les refuser en bloc.... Moi, personnellement, ça ne me gêne pas plus que ça qu'un site comme Macgé dépose un cookie. Je gagne du temps pour m'identifier. 
Par contre, si je suis un lien depuis une page de MacGé, je le fais par un Pomme+Shift clic plutôt que par un simple clic. Le site que je visite, surtout si c'est un site marchand n'a pas à savoir que je suis envoyé par MacGé ( même si MacGé est rémunéré derrière)et que donc je suis susceptible de m'intéresser à tout ce qui a trait au monde Mac, ce qui peut déclencher chez ce site une avalanche de pops-ups (au mieux) supposés convenir à mon univers de consommateur.
C'est tout relatif, car le site va voir que je suis sous Safari et Mac OS X (eh oui, c'est visible), de toute façon, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais les aider à affiner leur marketing.

Mais il ne faut pas tomber non plus dans la paranoia..... Il me paraît difficile de concilier la participation à des réseaux sociaux et la protection de la vie privée. Si on ne veut pas laisser trop de traces sur Internet, alors il faut refuser les réseaux sociaux, bloquer tous les cookies et utiliser systématiquement des systèmes comme Tor.... Et même comme ça, j'y crois pas trop.

C'est comme partout: ce n'est pas l'usage qui fait le poison, c'est la quantité...


----------



## ronparchita (8 Février 2010)

jmos a dit:


> @ ronparchita
> Le cookie, tu n'y peux pas grand chose à part les refuser en bloc.... Moi, personnellement, ça ne me gêne pas plus que ça qu'un site comme Macgé dépose un cookie. Je gagne du temps pour m'identifier.
> (...)
> C'est comme partout: ce n'est pas l'usage qui fait le poison, c'est la quantité...



J'ai ecrit : Je ne condamne pas l'usage honnete des cookies, mais je condamne les utilisations perverses, immorales et delictueuses des cookies par des personnes qui se rendent coupables en agissant ainsi d'actes déloyaux.

Aussi pour partie nous sommes d'accord. 

Quant à l'usage qui en est fait comme tout usage de n'importe quoi, tant que cela reste moral, pas de problème.
Quand ça ne l'est pas, il y a deux manieres de reagir, à mon sens, et qui n'impliquent pas nécessairement un choix, on peux la dénoncer et aussi la gérer. Tu m'apprends à la gérer et je t'en remercie, car avant que certaines pratiques redeviennent morales il faudra du temps et des denonciations.
Libre à tout un chacun d'avoir sa position sur cette question et libre à tout un chacun de l'exprimer ou non.
Et surtout n'allez pas penser que parce que j'ai consacré dix lignes à un sujet que ma vie tourne autour de ça. Je vous assure que l'anecdote autour des prix je l'ai lue, je ne l'ai pas inventée. En suis-je victime ? je n'en sais rien et je ne vais pas plus longtemps me poser cette question car justement je vais profiter de vos conseils  des que je sais exactement comment on fait.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2010)

ronparchita a dit:


> Merci Pascalformac, j'ai trouvé ça aussi, donc pour rentrer les exceptions permissives je ne change encore rien, je me connecte à MacG, je copie l'adresse http et je la met dans la liste des exceptions, je fais la meme chose pour tous mes sites habituels, mais dois-je le faire dès la connexion au site ou apres avoir donné l'ID et le mdp ?


mais non !

c'est l'inverse !
relire ce qu'il y a d'ecrit dans la fenetre exceptions

c'est une liste pour refuser les cookies de tel ou tel
( tout en continuant à accepter les cookies des autres sites)


----------



## Poupoulet (8 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est une liste pour refuser les cookies de tel ou tel
> ( tout en continuant à accepter les cookies des autres sites)



Ça me semble un peu fastidieux comme méthode : obligation de mettre à jour la liste en permanence en fonction des sites visités !

Inversement avec Safari Cookies, seules les cookies acceptés sont listés, les autres sont supprimés à la fermeture de Safari. Un plugin équivalent pour Firefox doit bien exister !


----------



## ronparchita (8 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais non !
> 
> c'est l'inverse !
> relire ce qu'il y a d'ecrit dans la fenetre exceptions
> ...



Tu as raison  j'ai été abusé par la fenetre exception qui dit qu'on peut bloquer, autoriser  pour la session ou autoriser 

J'avais cru comprendre qu'en demarrant FireFox en session de navigation privée (cochable) on bloquait tous les cookies et que plus bas en autorisant les sites qu'on frequente souvent on n'etait pas obligé de remplir chaque fois les ID et mdp

Est-ce que ça peut marcher comme ça ou est-ce que j'ai vraiment mal compris


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2010)

de toutes facons si tu veux ne " pas remplir" des identités etc sur des sites reccurents tu es obligé d''en accepter les cookies

ensuite  tu veux peaufiner
 il y a une section entiere d'extensions  Firefox es vie privée avec.... 598 extensions
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/browse/type:1/cat:12


----------

